# [SOLVED] Asus Monitor Keeps Flickering Constantly



## Vanchatron (Jul 18, 2006)

*Specs*:

OS - Windows XP Home
Video Card - 640mb nVidia GeForce 8800GTS
CPU - 3.0Ghz Intel Core2Duo E8400
Ram - 3.5gb DDR II
Power Supply - Thermaltake Toughpower 750w

I have an Asus VW191s 19" flatscreen monitor which I purchased 3 years ago. I'd never had any problems with it whatsoever up until around 2 weeks ago when it started to "flicker" constantly. It's worst when I'm playing World of Warcraft, but also occurs occasionally when browsing the Internet & watching movies etc.

My refresh rate was at 60hz and World of Warcraft's ingame refresh rate was also at 60hz. I tried adjusting the Monitor's refresh rate to 75hz, but couldn't do the same for WoW as the only refresh rate option it had was 60hz. Anyway, this didn't change anything whatsoever, and the flickering continued.

The only way to describe the flickering really is to say it's as if the screen is being torn somehow. Black lines appear on the screen for a split second and then just disappear, and occasionally the image on the screen looks as if it's being torn.

The only thing I've really done recently is updated my nVidia graphics drivers to the latest ones, but I'm not sure if this will have caused the problem or not.

Anyway, I'd really appreciate some help with this as my warranty seems to have run out on the monitor a couple months back, so I can't replace it, therefore I'd like to sort the problem out if possible.

Thanks.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Asus Monitor Keeps Flickering Constantly*

Test the monitor on another PC and/or test another monitor on your PC. That will at least determine if it's a monitor or PC issue.


----------



## Vanchatron (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Asus Monitor Keeps Flickering Constantly*

The only problem with trying the monitor on another PC is that there are times when it doesn't start flickering for a couple of hours or so, and then just begins flickering constantly for the NEXT few hours. For example, right now it's not flickering at all, but 5 minutes ago it was. So if I attach it to another PC I'd have to sit there & monitor it for hours until it eventually began to flicker.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Asus Monitor Keeps Flickering Constantly*

The only way to be certain where the problem lies is substituting the monitor as suggested by Dogg. We need to know for certain where the problem originates to offer any reliable help.
From your description, the monitor is the most likely suspect.


----------



## Vanchatron (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Asus Monitor Keeps Flickering Constantly*

I decided to try the monitor on a different PC and after 2-3 minutes, the flickering started happening on that PC aswell, so it's definitely a problem with the monitor, not my drivers or PC.

What should I do?

Thanks.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Asus Monitor Keeps Flickering Constantly*

If it's under warranty, have it serviced. Otherwise, it's likely cheaper or more cost efficient to simply replace it.


----------



## Vanchatron (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Asus Monitor Keeps Flickering Constantly*

It's under a 3 year warranty, but the only problem is, it runs out in 6 days. I'm not really sure who to contact about it either. I contacted the place where I bought it (www.ebuyer.com) and they told me to contact the manufacturer as they'd deal with my repairs/replacement, but I don't really know who to contact over at Asus.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Asus Monitor Keeps Flickering Constantly*

Contact Asus Support: http://support.asus.com

http://support.asus.com/repair/repair.aspx?no=201&SLanguage=en-us


> LCD Monitor - 3 Year warranty - ASUS LCD monitor will carry 3 years limited warranty. 1 year ZBD warranty will be provided for specific models. - Please contact your reseller or refer to warranty card


Warranty details and international phone numbers: http://support.asus.com.tw/repair/repair.aspx?no=481&SLanguage=en-us


----------



## Vanchatron (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Asus Monitor Keeps Flickering Constantly*

Thank you very much.


----------



## Vanchatron (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Asus Monitor Keeps Flickering Constantly*

Contacted Asus and they sent me a replacement Monitor out within 2 days, which was great.

Thanks guys.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Cool. Glad it worked out.


----------

